# Hiring Staff



## 123789456 (16 Aug 2019)

I'm just wondering where businesses are advertising their jobs these days. 

We've been running an ad on Indeed.ie for 8 weeks now for 2 (basic) jobs and we're having little to no success filling the roles. We're getting very few suitable candidates and the few we do find are not showing up for interviews half the time.

What websites/media are businesses using these days to find good quality candidates?


----------



## Firefly (16 Aug 2019)

123789456 said:


> I'm just wondering where businesses are advertising their jobs these days.
> 
> We've been running an ad on Indeed.ie for 8 weeks now for 2 (basic) jobs and we're having little to no success filling the roles. We're getting very few suitable candidates and the few we do find are not showing up for interviews half the time.
> 
> What websites/media are businesses using these days to find good quality candidates?



Indeed and Irishjobs are probably the main two. 

If you're not getting the candidates you are looking for it may be down to the role you are advertising & the payment offered.


----------



## Purple (16 Aug 2019)

We don't use Irish Jobs as they are really bad value for money. As we are in a specialised business the best way of recruiting is to ask existing staff if they know anyone who is looking for a job. We offer incentives for existing staff if they help find suitable new employees. The other way we do it is to just keep CV's on file for previous applicants and contact them if there's a vacancy.


----------



## Peanuts20 (16 Aug 2019)

it depends on the role you are looking to fill. There are specialised recruiters for high end jobs but for more ordinary roles we tend to ask people to ask others and also use a couple of agencies who specalise in agency staff with a view that if we like them, we can convert them to perm roles. however it is getting more and more difficult, especially in Dublin as especially as the younger generation will walk if they are not happy knowing they more then likely can get a job elsewhere


----------



## newtothis (17 Aug 2019)

123789456 said:


> What websites/media are businesses using these days to find good quality candidates?



What sector are you in, and what kinds of jobs?

There are a couple of Facebook groups for particular specialities that can show good results. Asking current staff for recomendations as other have suggested is a good idea too.


----------



## NewEdition (17 Aug 2019)

LinkedIn always seems to have people sharing vacancies. I dont mean pay for a job posting, just put ypur own post up saying what you are after. If you have a large network and people willing to share it, it will soon be seen by a large number of people.
If the post is a bit more interesting than "I am looking for a xxxxx......" something funny maybe, or with an inventive meme, it will get shared more.


----------



## 123789456 (2 Sep 2019)

Peanuts20 said:


> it depends on the role you are looking to fill. There are specialised recruiters for high end jobs but for more ordinary roles we tend to ask people to ask others and also use a couple of agencies who specalise in agency staff with a view that if we like them, we can convert them to perm roles. however it is getting more and more difficult, especially in Dublin as especially as the younger generation will walk if they are not happy knowing they more then likely can get a job elsewhere



We're finding the younger age group  (<30 ) are worse than useless. They don't seem to have any interest or curiosity about the job they're doing or indeed the world around them. Also, they seem to know everything and criticisms of their work don't go down well at all....


----------



## Easel (2 Sep 2019)

123789456 said:


> We're finding the younger age group  (<30 ) are worse than useless. They don't seem to have any interest or curiosity about the job they're doing or indeed the world around them. Also, they seem to know everything and criticisms of their work don't go down well at all....



Quite a generalisation there. Perhaps your old way of doing things is the issue?


----------



## NoRegretsCoyote (2 Sep 2019)

The Irish economy is booming (not that you'd notice by reading the media).

Demand for workers is highest than its been since 2006. Bear this in mind.

This will have an impact in whatever sector you are in.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Sep 2019)

123789456 said:


> We're finding the younger age group  (<30 ) are worse than useless. They don't seem to have any interest or curiosity about the job they're doing or indeed the world around them. Also, they seem to know everything and criticisms of their work don't go down well at all....



Maybe they know that no matter what they say you will keep doing things the old way, and mark them down as a troublemaker.

Some time ago I suggested a new way of dealing with a particular process which had been identified as an issue, to my boss. He took one look at a 5 page proposal which had taken some effort to put together, referenced the most innovative aspect and said I'm not sure about that.

If he had said, this won't work because, or just, honestly I'm too risk averse (set in my ways) to try. I would have thought fair enough. But just, "Im not sure" Needless to say I didn't make any more innovative suggestions, I think I left after 6 months. But think of the others who lived stayed long term, taking his money and nodding.

I hope this isn't you.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Sep 2019)

123789456 said:


> We're finding the younger age group  (<30 ) are worse than useless.
> <snip>
> Also, they seem to know everything and *criticisms of their work don't go down well at all....*



Over the last few years I have heard this discussed a couple of times by employers and on some radio chat shows.
" You dare not criticise any 'millennial'  over their work " was the general consensus.

What can we expect though, when most of them were brought up in a culture where failure is rewarded.
Even down to primary schoolkids getting awards/prizes for coming last in competitions eg. school races/Irish dancing/singing etc.
Unfortunately, at least to my mind, this does not provide a beneficial basis for dealing with life in the 'real world'.


----------



## Sunny (2 Sep 2019)

SparkRite said:


> Over the last few years I have heard this discussed a couple of times by employers and on some radio chat shows.
> " You dare not criticise any 'millennial'  over their work " was the general consensus.
> 
> What can we expect though, when most of them were brought up in a culture where failure is rewarded.
> Even down to primary schoolkids getting awards/prizes for coming last in competitions eg. school races/Irish dancing/singing etc.



Sorry but that is just pathetic. Coming last in an under 8 school race or Irish dancing is not failure. I applaud any child for having the desire to participate. All we hear about is how kids are fat and lazy and stuck in gadgets and then we have the opinion above. And now you are calling kids who participate as failures. Competitive sports and events have their place but they are the be all and end all. The skills learnt in sport and activities like teamwork, discipline, leadership are much more important than learning winning is all that matters for the vast majority of participants.  There is not a sport out there that doesn't think participation rather than winning is more important at underage levels apart from a few sad individuals who think they are Roy Keane and live their own failed sporting achievements through other kids.

Kids now are achieving much more than they did in our generation just as we did from the previous generations. We have interns come in every year and every single year, we are blown away by how smart and dedicated they are. This year four interns did a project around work practices they observed in the office and what improvements they would recommend. My company (a multinational) was so impressed by the work they did that it has been forwarded on at group level for a high level project to be initiated. 

There are lazy people in very generation. There are bad workers in every generation. Writing off a complete subset of the population as 'difficult' in the work place because they are precious or something is just sad.


----------



## SparkRite (2 Sep 2019)

I would ask you @Sunny not to 'put words into my mouth' so to speak, please.
I never once said, nor intimated that the participation in sporting or indeed any group activity is more/less important than winning.
( However some 'runners up' in top level sports may have a strong opinion on this.)
I never one said,  nor intimated that todays generation are not achieving more, certainly academically, than previous generations.

You say :- "Coming last in an under 8 school race or Irish dancing is not failure. "
I say, it's certainly not an achievement either and I don't think it should be rewarded. I believe it does not set good ground rules for the future.
Life, is extremely competitive and if you want to 'get on' then that generally does not come easy.

Through my job I meet many, many employers and unfortunately a growing number of them would echo  @123789456 's sentiments.


----------



## cremeegg (2 Sep 2019)

SparkRite said:


> Through my job I meet many, many employers and unfortunately a growing number of them would echo  @123789456 's sentiments.



It is axiomatic that the failure is the employers not the employees.

If the employer cannot get the best from employees as a group, the employer is doing something wrong. Wishing for better employees is a fools game.

A bad carpenter blaming his tools.


----------



## Leo (3 Sep 2019)

cremeegg said:


> If the employer cannot get the best from employees as a group, the employer is doing something wrong.



Sometimes someone's best still falls short of what's required. so it's not always fair to blame the employer. I've made a bad hiring decision and been landed with a couple of other people's bad decisions over the years,. In most cases these people impressed in interviews, but for various reasons they just weren't up to the job and so they didn't last. We didn't just wish for better employees, we got them.


----------



## cremeegg (3 Sep 2019)

Leo said:


> In most cases these people impressed in interviews, but for various reasons they just weren't up to the job and so they didn't last.





123789456 said:


> We're finding the younger age group  (<30 ) are worse than useless.






SparkRite said:


> most of them were brought up in a culture where failure is rewarded.




Oh dear


----------



## SparkRite (3 Sep 2019)

cremeegg said:


> It is axiomatic that the failure is the employers not the employees.



Oh dear, oh dear.


----------



## Leo (4 Sep 2019)

cremeegg said:


> Oh dear



Wow, insightful!


----------



## cremeegg (4 Sep 2019)

Leo said:


> Wow, insightful!



It was not the comment that was supposed to provide the insight, rather the juxtaposition of the previous poster's points. But of course you knew that, you just thought that if you pulled my "oh dear" out on its own you could have a smirk.

If employers find fault with an individual employee that may be the employees fault, but if an employer finds fault with a whole cohort of employees, that suggests the issue lies with the employer.

Even if employees under 30 are some way different today than they were in the past, the employer will have to find a way to deal with them as they are, not as he might wish them to be.


----------



## Sunny (4 Sep 2019)

SparkRite said:


> I would ask you @Sunny not to 'put words into my mouth' so to speak, please.
> I never once said, nor intimated that the participation in sporting or indeed any group activity is more/less important than winning.
> ( However some 'runners up' in top level sports may have a strong opinion on this.)
> I never one said,  nor intimated that todays generation are not achieving more, certainly academically, than previous generations.
> ...



How did I put words in your mouth. You said it again.
You say :- "Coming last in an under 8 school race or Irish dancing is not failure. "
I say, it's certainly not an achievement either and I don't think it should be rewarded. I believe it does not set good ground rules for the future.

So basically anyone praising a child for taking part and trying their best at something is damaging their childs long term prospects. You obviously place no value in the skills obtained from simply participating in sports and activities and you seem to think that offering encouragement to keep kids engaged is actually telling them that failure is ok. No wonder you have problems with young people if that is your attitude.

Have a read of this and give it to your friends who have such problems with Millennials and are willing to write off a complete generation as 'problematic'. Might help you realise that the world changes. Our work practices are different to our parents and the next generation are going to be different again.


https://www.extension.harvard.edu/professional-development/blog/forget-work-perks-millennial-employees-value-engagement


----------



## Leo (4 Sep 2019)

cremeegg said:


> If employers find fault with an individual employee that may be the employees fault, but if an employer finds fault with a whole cohort of employees, that suggests the issue lies with the employer.



So why include my comment with your 'oh dear'? I never suggested there were any generational issues in terms of engagement.


----------

